# Replacing T12 with T8 LEDs.



## athenian200 (May 26, 2014)

A client of mine has the weirdest setup I've ever seen. They have four T12 tubes at a weird angle in their kitchen, and claim they purchased it that way.

Anyway, they're paranoid about mercury and want me replace the T12 tubes with these Phillips InstantFit T8 tubes they purchased.

I don't know a lot about these new LED fluorescents, especially not these Phillips ones, but I've been arguing that they need a new T8 ballast in order to use T8 bulbs whether they're LED or not.

The guy who purchased them is claiming that because it's the same G13 base and an LED, it shouldn't matter what kind of ballast is in there. 

I do know that you're normally supposed to bypass the ballast with an LED fixture, but these claim not to require that.

So, what I'm assuming is that if I were bypassing the ballast, it wouldn't matter what kind I was bypassing. But since these lights don't involve removing the ballast, I would think they need a T8 ballast instead of a T12.

Am I right about this, or is he right? I want to check and make sure here.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Get the model number and I to the manufacturer website for more info. The LED 4' lamps I have installed require bypassing the ballast, putting line voltage to one end and the other end are dummy pins.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

btharmy said:


> Get the model number and I to the manufacturer website for more info. The LED 4' lamps I have installed require bypassing the ballast, putting line voltage to one end and the other end are dummy pins.


some, that are not self contained require a separate driver mounted like a ballast.


----------



## dcb_minded (May 19, 2014)

The instafits run of of the existing ballast, but it had to be certain ones. Check with Phillips to be sure it will work... I think they list approved ballasts on their website 

Sent from my SGH-T599 using Tapatalk


----------



## athenian200 (May 26, 2014)

jrannis said:


> some, that are not self contained require a separate driver mounted like a ballast.


 That's actually what I was concerned about. I didn't see this ballast on the approved list on the Phillips website, so I wasn't really keen on installing it without switching to an approved ballast. I only have experience installing florescent tubes in florescent fixtures, and this is kind of a headache.

However, it's a moot point now, as he's finally decided to just rid of the tube light fixture entirely. I'll be installing standard pendant lighting in its place, and he's just relieved that he "won't have to call someone" every time he needs to replace a bulb in the future.

So, everything worked out.


----------



## dcb_minded (May 19, 2014)

Hopefully they can return the instantfits... if not, that's a pricey afterthought

Sent from my SGH-T599 using Tapatalk


----------

